# Not quite a Prof Henry but ........



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Had a neighborhood fellow come over in a panic and said that he was invited to his boss' sons' wedding later in the year but because of the covid stuff the event got moved to this coming week end to be held outside -- and he wanted something to make a good impression for his possible future supervisor. He wanted it personalized and incorporate either wine or golf. Both would be fantastic. Who else but the Polish Eagle King could come thru?? Had a piece of 1 x 16 x 12 oak board just waiting to be carved. He paid and seemed happy. See, I can diversify.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nicely done, John! You do good work.

David


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice John.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

league all it's own...
I like it...


----------



## Nick2727 (Aug 13, 2020)

Cool piece. The golf ball really pops.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice...maybe he'll get a raise out of it...some royalties in your future...? :grin:


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looks great


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks good John. Did you do the outside molding on the CNC or was that done on your router table?


----------



## MikeSibley (Aug 11, 2020)

That's nice John!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Looks good John. Did you do the outside molding on the CNC or was that done on your router table?


All on the CNC.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done John. Way to perform in a pinch.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You cam through in a big way, john. Right on topic and not too complicated.
Herb


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Well done, John. I love the shape and the fact that you were able to get both the golf and the wine into the design, and make it look like they belong together.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Always appreciate a good word from you, Prof.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Good thing he came before hunting season.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

artman60 said:


> Good thing he came before hunting season.


Not by much.

How ya been Artie??


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Not by much.
> 
> How ya been Artie??


We’re okay, kinda a crazy summer (like for all of us). Pretty much when I can find any spare time in the summer, I hit the beach with my metal detector. (Yup. I’m one of those nerds you see at the beach LOL). We got tested for Covid last Thursday, wife has severe sinus infection and bronchitis, both of us tested negative for Covid. If the Covid doesn’t make things go squirrelly this winter, it’s kinda looking like I could get some shop time in. No friends have started any new houses, additions, remodel, that I need to wire. How you and the Missus doing?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

artman60 said:


> How you and the Missus doing?


Hanging in there. Daughter and SIL bought a new house - so helping with them (grandpa gets the little one more than average). Mama is getting her Medicare all lined up so we can experience "togetherness" in the near future. Can't wait for that - lol. Getting ready for the holidays. Hopefully, internet sales will be a bit better than normal.


----------

